
Did Reddit’s April Fool’s gag solve the issue of online hate speech? - m-waton
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/04/in-memoriam-reddits-72-hour-live-graffiti-wall-as-a-social-experiment/
======
m-waton
We all know the answer is no but their April Fool's Day was interesting to
watch. There was collaboration across sub-reddits that should normally have no
interaction. People seemed (anecdotally) to work more towards a collective
goal than against. I just found it very interesting to watch.

